
Google Trends: django, ruby on rails, "rails is a ghetto" - iamelgringo
http://www.google.com/trends?q=django%2C+ruby+on+rails%2C+%22rails+is+a+ghetto%22&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
======
ianbishop
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=django+python%2C+ruby+on+rail...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=django+python%2C+ruby+on+rails&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

sigh

------
smharris65
Django is not a "type" of jazz you moron. It's the name of Django Reinhardt,
who was a great jazz guitarist.

------
nathanwdavis
Django is a type of jazz (just in case you didn't know) - of course it has SE
traffic going way back.

